# Ok...Need water bowl help!



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have tried several things to stop 2 of my GSD's from flipping over their water bowl. I have dug a pit and buried in pretty deep so they couldn't flip it. It lasted about 3 days before they realized they could just splash all the water out and then somehow pry it up out of the ground. I went and got a large pale and filled it up hoping the weight would stop them and again they got it emptied and then flipped it over. I also got some concrete screws and drilled down thru the bottom of the pale to secure it to the concrete, that's right, no luck. They just kept on messsing with it till they tore it up and was able to rip it out of the screws. Help, its not that I really care for them flipping it, but now thats its getting warmer I don't want them going the day without water. Any ideas?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

King Metalworks 28 gal. Galvanized Metal Tub - 2202103 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah , you and me both.Attach buckets to the fence and they pull until the wire distorts and off comes the bucket . Then the toss and roll the thing around. Water is paddled out within minutes . One of the ladies showed a kennel set up . I caught sight that her buckets had a loop and clip ? Anyway I thought it looked great. Hope she reads this and answers . 
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

HaHa, that's the exact one I got at TSC, Emoore, they had it turned over in less than 20 mins while I was showering!


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

Your dog must be related to Ruger....the water monster from ****....I got a water dish/container. Dont know how to discribe it . It has a 5 gallon conainer like ozarka comes in. with a water dish attatched at the botto. 25.oo at tractor supply. It is keeping him from turning it over but it really gets ucky in the bottom. I cant lift the darn thing but hubby can. So far it works and my little dogs can get water also. He is the worse when he sees water anywhere he dumps it. I tried the pail, big bowls and its the only thing that works. good luck...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah I've done the 28 gallon tub and the dog sat in it . 
I've even thought of inventing a system where the water containing vessel is on the outside with just a tray on the inside to drink from - like an elaborate bird waterer .


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

hmmm...depending on your kennel setup, what if you put the bucket on the outside of the kennel, attached to the fence so they can't flip it, and remove a small section of kennel so they can stick their heads through for a drink?


----------



## wilbanks17 (Feb 11, 2011)

Rerun said:


> hmmm...depending on your kennel setup, what if you put the bucket on the outside of the kennel, attached to the fence so they can't flip it, and remove a small section of kennel so they can stick their heads through for a drink?


Mine aren't in a kennel. They are loose in the fenced back yard.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Well, in that case, you could perhaps build something that contains the water bucket, but has an opening for their head to get in to get water.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

How about one of those bottles that they drink out of like hamsters? But bigger? They also have those adapters that attach to the faucet that kind of turn it into the same thing?


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

"lick it spickit" is what the thing is called that attaches to your outside spicket. they dogs lap the tip for water to come out.


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Emoore said:


> *How about one of those bottles that they drink out of like hamsters? But bigger?* They also have those adapters that attach to the faucet that kind of turn it into the same thing?


 
This is what I have to do for Jamie if she is in the kennel or crate. She won't spill her water when she's with me, but you put her in the kennel and she spills all of her water. I tried everything the only thing that worked was a XL water bottle. You can put peanut butter on the tip of it nozzle to get them to use it.


----------



## robertm (Apr 20, 2011)

I have to laugh. I fought with my dogs for years. I tried everything. I had galvanized buckets CHAINED to the fence and they ripped the handles off or worse rip the bucket so that it leaked all the water out. Summer after summer when it was hot outside I had to constantly monitor the situation for fear the water bucket hating duo would kill themselves.

I think the problem is it becomes a game for them. 

I now have a bath tub under my deck. Best $350 I have ever spent. It is too heavy to move even with no water. Finally there is peace.

Whatever you do don't try a kiddie pool. That last less than 3 minutes.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Emoore said:


> How about one of those bottles that they drink out of like hamsters? But bigger? They also have those adapters that attach to the faucet that kind of turn it into the same thing?


If the dogs are out during the day for more than occasional playtime, this won't cut it...I've never seen one of those that holds any significant amount of water. If our boys are out on a warm - hot day, they go through several GALLONS of water.

The faucet adaptor is a good idea, just makes me wonder how much licking has to occur to get any significant amount of water. Has anyone used one of those?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Rerun said:


> If the dogs are out during the day for more than occasional playtime, this won't cut it...I've never seen one of those that holds any significant amount of water. If our boys are out on a warm - hot day, they go through several GALLONS of water.


OK, how about the faucet adapter?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Sorry I just edited because I missed that!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

I would like to know about the faucet adapter too. I would like to not have to use the water bottle.


----------

